

Google doodle celebrates creator of the zipper - jwoah12
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/apr/24/gideon-sundback-celebrated-google-doodle?newsfeed=true

======
jwoah12
Since we were discussing products that are ubiquitously referred to by a brand
name on this thread <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3867466>, I thought
it was funny coincidence that Google chose to recognize the creator of the
zipper (or the "hookless no. 1") today.

